# sugar scrub



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I know you can make non emulsuified scrubs. If I just use oil, and sugar in equal weights plus FO and Vit E what perservative would you use and how much?
What size sells best? I have products in a salon now and I was thinking of making and taking over a dozen jars or so of brown sugar scrub to see how it sells,a test run I guess.
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Becky, liquapar optima is the preservative of choice for all oil formulas. Here are the notes on it.

liquapar optima is a broad spectrum preservative used in a wide range of cosmetic products such as: creams, lotions, scrubs, shampoo, and liquid soap. liquapar optima is similar to phenonip in several respects: it can be used at higher temperatures and it can be used in an all-oil formulation.

liquapar optima can be used pre or post emulsification. it is also non-volatile, remains fully stable over a wide ph and temperature range, is non-irritating to the skin, eyes, and mucous membranes, is devoid of skin sensitizing effects, is biodegradable, and presents no pollution hazard.

owing to its many advantages, liquapar optima is suitable for the preservation of topical pharmaceuticals and cosmetic and toiletry products of all types. its powerful microbiocidal activity in most systems makes it effective in those products, which have been found especially difficult to preserve in the past (shampoos, lotions, creams, and protein-rich systems.) liquapar optima should be used at a rate of 0.5% - 1% depending on the conditions.

liquapar optima is made of phenoxyethanol, methylparaben, isopropylparaben, isobutylparaben, and butylparaben


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've used Phenonip at 1%. It's all purpose too.

Bethany


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks. If you were just going to order a couple dozen jars to do a test batch where would you buy and what size?
Is olive oil the best choice here?
I like to mix soem olive oil and brown sugar with no FO just for me...
Becky


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I haven't sold but a few to friends (mine is emulsified), they were 8 oz size, but there was discussion on the another forum that 4 oz is best.

I just haven't really gotten into the whole olive oil thing in soap or lotion or anything. I like Sweet almond, fco, avocado, hemp, AKO. Those are my favorite light oils. I think light oils are better in scrubs, risnses a little better leaving a lighter coating.

As usual, bayousome has great containers for this. If I do sell I will go with clear containers. I've read they sell better that way.

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Mine, also emulsified, is in 8oz jars.

Christy


----------

